# General Steam Navigation Company



## squashman

Any one remember the General Steam Navigation Company, "Royal Daffodil & Sovereign


----------



## David Williams

Sailed on the LAPWING way back in the 50s,
great little ship.
Dave Williams


----------



## David Williams

*Royal daffodil & soverign.*



Ian Lawson said:


> Was 'Royal Daffodil' on the Wallasey, Birkenhead Liverpool run!


I thought that both "Royals" sailed up and down the
Thames on day trips !!!!
Dave Williams


----------



## john fraser

Sailed on the "Laverock" 1964-65. I remember the Chief Steward.Charlie Sparrow telling me how the catering operated on the "Royals" in summer. The Catering Supers went on as pursers. The Chief Stewards as cooks and barmen.Students worked as some of the stewards making sandwiches on which the butter or marg was spread with a paint brush.At the end of the week during rationing the cooks had to make up small parcels of food for the crew to take home. Charlie was a character besides being a good story teller so I don't know if it is true or not


----------



## eddyw

GSN ran these passenger ships under their Eagle Steamers brand. "Royal Sovereign" (1948,1851grt) spent most of her career running Tower Pier to Margate calling at Gravesend and Southend, with afternoon cruise from Margate. "Royal Sovereign" (1939, 2,060 grt) sailed from Gravesend, Southend and Margate on day trips to Calais and Boulogne and cruises to 'view the French coast'.
"Royal Sovereign" https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5048/5280808782_b2f2a72825_b.jpg
"Royal Daffodil" http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/data/502/medium/ROYAL_DAFFODIL3.jpg


----------



## Brushy

*Gsnc.*



squashman said:


> Any one remember the General Steam Navigation Company, "Royal Daffodil & Sovereign


GSNC was supposedly the oldest registered shipping company in the world.(?).I served as engineer on , Fauvette,Goldfinch,Kingfisher,Greenfinch,Auk, and on loan to Regent shipping on Bosworth and Knebworth. last trip to Norway (Nov 1955)with British Army tanks , got stuck in ice in Copenhagen harbour until end of Feb . Superintendant was C.A Mariott. (known by engineers as "CAM, the eccentric engineer!!) based at Deptford . I had the job of putting the Royal Sovereign in the St.Katherines dock hard up to Tower Bridge where she was to be used as a company R&R boat!!


----------



## david freeman

I serve time with a senior sailing engineer,(Royal Sovereign), when after his seagoing days he became an marine insurance cheif surveyor for the Hull Trawlers Federataion and later the UK Trawlers Mutual Insurance at St Andrews dock (I served with Fred Morris 72-74) Fred retired some time in the 80's from the UK Mutual Trawlers Insurance Company.


----------



## FOUFOU

Had a day trip from Deal Pier on Queen of The Channel to Calais late fifties.


----------



## eddyw

"Queen of the Channel" (1949, 1,472grt), was a slightly smaller version of "Royal Sovereign". She was based at Ramsgate and did coastal trips and cruises to 'view the French coast' until no passport day trips were allowed and she sailed several times a week to Calais and Boulogne. Deal pier was opened in 1957 and was used by "Queen of the Channel" and "Royal Daffodil" on coastal cruises and French trips. Some photos of "Queenof the Channel here:
http://www.ramsgatehistory.com/forum/index.php?topic=445.0


----------



## Barrie Youde

GSN maintained a regular service from Liverpool to Bordeaux until, I think, about 1972. Redstart? Seamew? Others?


----------



## john fraser

Brushy said:


> GSNC was supposedly the oldest registered shipping company in the world.(?).I served as engineer on , Fauvette,Goldfinch,Kingfisher,Greenfinch,Auk, and on loan to Regent shipping on Bosworth and Knebworth. last trip to Norway (Nov 1955)with British Army tanks , got stuck in ice in Copenhagen harbour until end of Feb . Superintendant was C.A Mariott. (known by engineers as "CAM, the eccentric engineer!!) based at Deptford . I had the job of putting the Royal Sovereign in the St.Katherines dock hard up to Tower Bridge where she was to be used as a company R&R boat!!


1824 was on the funnel markings


----------



## howardws

I sailed with John Pover, ex GSN man, in the 70s and 80s on P&O Ferries Eagle, Dragon and Lion, he was Chief Engineer. I believe that he served his apprenticeship in the GSN yard at Deptford (?). Stand bys could be fascinating times as John recounted incidents in his career. Whenever we had problems he would say "Well, on the old ......... we would do so and so." No amount of protesting that we were trying to deal with a 12 cylinder Pielstick diesel and he was talking about a two or three cylinder paddle steamer engine could stem the flow. I could listen to him for hours.


----------



## signalman

You guys might like to look at Heron and Ptarmigan in my gallery.


----------



## allenbeardwell

*Gsnc*



squashman said:


> Any one remember the General Steam Navigation Company, "Royal Daffodil & Sovereign


Hi Sqashman Remember it Well My Father was with the Company for Quite a Few Years WAS Bosun on the Auk for a While also Was on The Daffodill Ended up on The Bardic Ferry until he was 70


----------



## tony mullen

haven't heard of that company, sailed on Pacific steam navigation company, commonly known as PSNC. I did 2 trips on the Somers Isle ,, way back in 1970. just in case that was the Company you were thinking of. Tony Mullen


----------



## Dartskipper

In 1964 and 65 I did several trips as a passenger down to Margate on Royal Sovereign, and one trip from Southend to Calais on Royal Daffodil. When on holiday at Clacton in the early 60's, a highlight of the evening's entertainment for this young lad was watching Queen of the Channel berthing and unloading passengers at Clacton Pier after the day trip to Calais.

We became friendly with several of the crew on the Sovereign, as some of them lived in Ilford or Wanstead, where I grew up. After the 1966 season, when the sailings had ended and the Daffodil had gone for scrap, the Sovereign had been sold to Townsends and converted into a commercial vehicle ferry, and renamed Autocarrier, and Queen of the Channel went to Greece as Oia and sailed around the islands for many more years, the river and the piers seemed very empty. (Medway Queen had stopped running by that time, as well.)

One summer Sunday we were strolling on the end of Southend Pier when we met the new Pier Master. He had been Second Mate on the Sovereign, and had chosen not to join others of the crews of the Sovereign and Daffodil on the new ferries running out of Portsmouth. I believe the master of the Royal Daffodil joined North sea Ferries, working out of Hull.


----------



## RogertheLodger

During the late 50's and 60's I sailed on several G.S.N.C. ships. On the 'Royal Sovereign' I served as A.B. during the latter part of the summer season in 1962 and then returned in '63, '64 and '65 for the whole season. It was a great job for someone who was married with a young son and living in North London. The Master during my time was Captain W.Kelly, a rather diminutive man, but, nevertheless, a fine seaman and true gentleman to all his crew. However, woe betide any helmsman who was not familiar with 'quarter-points'.....unfortunately, his employment would cease at the end of the day when the 'Sovereign' returned to Tower Pier. Those summers were a very happy time in my life, Oh! if only I could return to that time...just for a day or two.....please !


----------



## squashman

Hi Dartskipper
I served on the Sovereign, my second trip on board a vessel, at the time I also lived in Ilford.


----------



## Dartskipper

RogertheLodger said:


> During the late 50's and 60's I sailed on several G.S.N.C. ships. On the 'Royal Sovereign' I served as A.B. during the latter part of the summer season in 1962 and then returned in '63, '64 and '65 for the whole season. It was a great job for someone who was married with a young son and living in North London. The Master during my time was Captain W.Kelly, a rather diminutive man, but, nevertheless, a fine seaman and true gentleman to all his crew. However, woe betide any helmsman who was not familiar with 'quarter-points'.....unfortunately, his employment would cease at the end of the day when the 'Sovereign' returned to Tower Pier. Those summers were a very happy time in my life, Oh! if only I could return to that time...just for a day or two.....please !



Was the Chief Officer named Robinson? I think he joined the ferry service in Portsmouth. I remember Captain Kelly. I was told that the company had to keep persuading him to do another season for them, as he was one of very few masters left with the required pilotage exemption certificate.


----------



## Dartskipper

squashman said:


> Hi Dartskipper
> I served on the Sovereign, my second trip on board a vessel, at the time I also lived in Ilford.


The chap in charge of the teas and coffees in the deck saloon lived near my first home in Ilford. I can't remember his name now.


----------



## RogertheLodger

Dartskipper said:


> Was the Chief Officer named Robinson? I think he joined the ferry service in Portsmouth. I remember Captain Kelly. I was told that the company had to keep persuading him to do another season for them, as he was one of very few masters left with the required pilotage exemption certificate.


Hi Roy,

Whilst I would not swear to it, I think the Chief Officer's surname was Robinson, but again it was a long time ago. That G.S.N.C. were reluctant to lose the services of Captain Kelly does not surprise me in the least. If someone had told me he could take the 'Sovereign' up or down the river blindfold I would probably have believed them. His handling of that vessel was superb, particularly on those occasions when coming alongside Margate pier 'beam on' to a strong wind coming off the land.....Captain Cool indeed !!! If you get the impression that I admired this man you would be right. He did not suffer fools gladly, but nonetheless was well-liked and respected by all.

Sadly, due to my pending emigration to Oz I was unable to rejoin
the 'Sovereign' for that last season, which was probably just as well. 
I heard she spent that summer (1966) based at Clacton, do you know if that is correct, Roy ?

...regards, Roger.


----------



## Dartskipper

Hi Roger,

The Sovereign was sent up to Great Yarmouth for the 1966 season, running cruises to Clacton and Calais. The GSNC based the Queen of the Channel at Tower Pier for the run to Southend and Margate, as well as fitting in some cross channel work from the Thanet resorts I believe. I saw her at Southend a couple of times, but she was looking well worked and just a little scruffy. The Daffodil was based at Gravesend for her usual run to Calais, but a lot of the regular passengers were taking their cars on the small ferry running as "The Londoner". It was a last attempt to attract the thousands they used to carry, but it all came to an end at the end of that season and the boats were all put up for sale.

Incidentally, my Dad had a mad inspiration on the last Sunday of the 1965 season, and after breakfast he piled us all into the car and headed for Southend at top speed. We arrived in time to book returns to Margate, and enjoyed the very last time that the Sovereign sailed from Margate. There was a band playing on the end of the jetty, and I actually held the last streamer to break as we left. I had it in a box for years, but it seems to have been lost in one of my house moves.

Capt. Kelly was an excellent ship handler, and I can recall how he could put her alongside in any weather or tide. It was him who inspired me to try for a career at sea, because I wanted to handle a ship like him. I only managed to get as far as Skipper of a Class VI vessel, the Western Lady, and eventually a private yacht, but I like to think I would have met with his approval! 

Regards,

Roy.


----------



## Dartskipper

Company history and Fleet List here;


http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/generalsnc.shtml


----------



## MervynHutton

Sailed as Second Mate in 1961 and 1962 on various ships, Auk, Laverock, Tern, Gannet, Woodwren, Ptarmigan, Grebe, and Whitewing. Great little ships on weekly or monthly runs to Germany, Holland, Belgium, France and Italy, a bit rough in the Bay of Biscay in winter but we were young and hardy.
Some of the Master's signatures in my discharge book, Reggie Fookes, Capt Thompson, Taffy Howell, John Lickis, Captain Langley, Captain Manning, Jimmy Main. I think the superintendant at that time was a Captain Smith. All were good shiphandlers and some had pilotage exemptions for the river Thames.
The London end of the trip was always up River ( not like these days) and we knew all the pubs around St Katherines, London Dock, Regents Canal Dock, Surrey Dock and various wharves in the river like Butlers Wharf.
Happy Days.


----------



## john fraser

MervynHutton said:


> Sailed as Second Mate in 1961 and 1962 on various ships, Auk, Laverock, Tern, Gannet, Woodwren, Ptarmigan, Grebe, and Whitewing. Great little ships on weekly or monthly runs to Germany, Holland, Belgium, France and Italy, a bit rough in the Bay of Biscay in winter but we were young and hardy.
> Some of the Master's signatures in my discharge book, Reggie Fookes, Capt Thompson, Taffy Howell, John Lickis, Captain Langley, Captain Manning, Jimmy Main. I think the superintendant at that time was a Captain Smith. All were good shiphandlers and some had pilotage exemptions for the river Thames.
> The London end of the trip was always up River ( not like these days) and we knew all the pubs around St Katherines, London Dock, Regents Canal Dock, Surrey Dock and various wharves in the river like Butlers Wharf.
> Happy Days.


I was on the Laverock 1964/65 till she was sold. Sailed with Captains. Maybee.Clayton and Taffy Howell. Jimmy Main used to visit us sometimes in dock. He actually came from the same village as myself.Burghead.although he lived Gravesend. His brother Alex was one of the last whalers.


----------



## D1566

tony mullen said:


> haven't heard of that company, sailed on Pacific steam navigation company, commonly known as PSNC. I did 2 trips on the Somers Isle ,, way back in 1970. just in case that was the Company you were thinking of. Tony Mullen


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Steam_Navigation_Company


----------



## Clifford Cocker

My first voyage with GSNC was on 1st September 1939, with a hundred or so other children being evacuated from Dagenham Dock to places on the East Coast,
I ended up in Felixstowe (moved again after 9 months as Felixstowe was a prime garrison and naval target!)
I think it was the Queen of the Channel (1) lost I think at Dunkirk.
I rejoined GSNC in July 1956 to the Woodlark on her maiden voyage till October 1956,then the Hirondelle November 56 to February 57 with the well known Captain Kelly who maintained that the three best pilots on the Thames were Nixon, Hixon and Sayward (ship Chandlers of renown for alcoholic beverages).
The Hirondelle had been built for the Rhine trade the masts were either hinged or telescopic the funnel was very short, and the lifeboats had to be swung out to give air draft. I never went up the Rhine on her most of the time we were on the Hamburg loop outward from Regents Canal dock and bacon from Dutch Ports ports homeward to Butler's Wharf, as 2nd Engineer I was also Chief Freezer, not much off watch time!


----------



## sibby

Interesting reading re:- the ships list. I was with Gt. Yarmouth Shipping Co. late 1961-1964. I sailed on the Norwich Trader in that time. G.Y S.C. was a subsidiary of G.S.N.C. We met the original skipper of the Norwich Trader when she was first built as the Mallard(3). They used to run to and from the Shetland islands during the war. I believe he might have been the skipper on the Lapwing at the time we met. The Mavis was still with G.Y.S.C. when I left. As regards the Mallard she was also with G.Y.S.C when I left. As I have mentioned in another thread she was fo'castle accommodation and used to run up the Rhine under G.S.N.C.


----------



## MervynHutton

Forgot t mention I also sailed on the Bosworth, manned and managed by GSNC. Interesting little well decker, she had once been abandoned in the North Sea after taking a very heavy list with a timber cargo, quite embarassing, as a fishing boat came along, took her in tow and claimed salvage. Only ship where the second mate was on overtime and I got plenty being on 6hour watches running from La Pallice, Nantes to Shoreham and London. She was said to be a 'punishment' ship where you were sent if you were out of favour in the office. Captain was Taffy Howell and a very happy ship, certainly not punishment.


----------



## MervynHutton

I am also reminded of the Philomel, the oldest ship in the Company at that time. She was built in 1928 and had steam driven deck cranes. If you were in the same dock as her, you would be awoken at about 7 am in the morning by the sound of steam being put on deck for the cranes, great banging from water hammer in the lines. It would wake the dead some days!


----------



## RogertheLodger

Dartskipper said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> The Sovereign was sent up to Great Yarmouth for the 1966 season, running cruises to Clacton and Calais. The GSNC based the Queen of the Channel at Tower Pier for the run to Southend and Margate, as well as fitting in some cross channel work from the Thanet resorts I believe. I saw her at Southend a couple of times, but she was looking well worked and just a little scruffy. The Daffodil was based at Gravesend for her usual run to Calais, but a lot of the regular passengers were taking their cars on the small ferry running as "The Londoner". It was a last attempt to attract the thousands they used to carry, but it all came to an end at the end of that season and the boats were all put up for sale
> 
> Incidentally, my Dad had a mad inspiration on the last Sunday of the 1965 season, and after breakfast he piled us all into the car and headed for Southend at top speed. We arrived in time to book returns to Margate, and enjoyed the very last time that the Sovereign sailed from Margate. There was a band playing on the end of the jetty, and I actually held the last streamer to break as we left. I had it in a box for years, but it seems to have been lost in one of my house moves.
> 
> Capt. Kelly was an excellent ship handler, and I can recall how he could put her alongside in any weather or tide. It was him who inspired me to try for a career at sea, because I wanted to handle a ship like him. I only managed to get as far as Skipper of a Class VI vessel, the Western Lady, and eventually a private yacht, but I like to think I would have met with his approval!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Roy.


Hi Roy....with apologies for this late reply,

Many thanks for the feedback concerning the 'Royal Sovereign's'
last season as a 'Summer Boat' (a common term used by crews to describe the excursion vessels owned by G.S.N.C. at that time). I note that her regular schedule that year (1966) also included stops at Clacton. No doubt that's where I made the mistake.

Sounds like your Dad was not one for spending Sunday sitting in an armchair...lucky you !!! Your description of that last Sunday (in Sept.1965) when he whisked you off to Southend to join the 'Sovereign for the Margate trip, made me realise that we have indeed sailed together, Roy(*)). Also, the Brass Band and streamers sounds familiar, even after all this time.

Your admiration for Capt.Kelly's ship-handling skills is well-founded. My memory of the man tells me he would have been delighted to know that he was the inspiration for a young lad's yearning to go to sea. Furthermore I feel sure that you're subsequent advancement would have met with his full approval. You might also be interested to learn that, at the time, he was the holder of an M.B.E.(or similar decoration) for maritime service. An unassuming but likeable man.

Before I forget, Roy, thank you also for uploading the 'Ships List' pertaining to G.S.N.C., it will serve as a handy reference.

....Roger


----------



## RogertheLodger

MervynHutton said:


> Sailed as Second Mate in 1961 and 1962 on various ships, Auk, Laverock, Tern, Gannet, Woodwren, Ptarmigan, Grebe, and Whitewing. Great little ships on weekly or monthly runs to Germany, Holland, Belgium, France and Italy, a bit rough in the Bay of Biscay in winter but we were young and hardy.
> Some of the Master's signatures in my discharge book, Reggie Fookes, Capt Thompson, Taffy Howell, John Lickis, Captain Langley, Captain Manning, Jimmy Main. I think the superintendant at that time was a Captain Smith. All were good shiphandlers and some had pilotage exemptions for the river Thames.
> The London end of the trip was always up River ( not like these days) and we knew all the pubs around St Katherines, London Dock, Regents Canal Dock, Surrey Dock and various wharves in the river like Butlers Wharf.
> Happy Days.


Hi Mervyn,

Just wondered if you know exactly when it was you sailed on the 'Laverock' as we may have been shipmates. I was an A.B. on 'Laverock' during the early summer of '62. Capt.Taffy Howell was master at the time. Did a couple of trips down to Italy (including Lipari for pumice).

..regards, Roger


----------



## MervynHutton

RogertheLodger said:


> Hi Mervyn,
> 
> Just wondered if you know exactly when it was you sailed on the 'Laverock' as we may have been shipmates. I was an A.B. on 'Laverock' during the early summer of '62. Capt.Taffy Howell was master at the time. Did a couple of trips down to Italy (including Lipari for pumice).
> 
> ..regards, Roger


Could very well be Roger, I was on her from 27th April to 4th June 1962. I have a signature in my Discharge book of Captain Langley I think, although its a bit indistinct. It was a voyage to the west coast of Italy, probably Genoa, Leghorn, Naples, maybe Sorrento, Palermo, Messina but I can't be sure. All the best.


----------



## Aberdonian

1966 I was Mate in the _Sheldrake_ under Captain Langley on the London/Italy run. Sadly, his wife was on voyage with him when he took ill and subsequently died in Naples. Mrs Langley, a very pleasant woman, gave me her late husband’s heavy duffel coat when she visited the ship upon her return to London. Captain Howell took over the _Sheldrake_ just before we sailed from Naples.

Keith


----------



## Dartskipper

RogertheLodger said:


> Hi Roy....with apologies for this late reply,
> 
> Many thanks for the feedback concerning the 'Royal Sovereign's'
> last season as a 'Summer Boat' (a common term used by crews to describe the excursion vessels owned by G.S.N.C. at that time). I note that her regular schedule that year (1966) also included stops at Clacton. No doubt that's where I made the mistake.
> 
> Sounds like your Dad was not one for spending Sunday sitting in an armchair...lucky you !!! Your description of that last Sunday (in Sept.1965) when he whisked you off to Southend to join the 'Sovereign for the Margate trip, made me realise that we have indeed sailed together, Roy(*)). Also, the Brass Band and streamers sounds familiar, even after all this time.
> 
> Your admiration for Capt.Kelly's ship-handling skills is well-founded. My memory of the man tells me he would have been delighted to know that he was the inspiration for a young lad's yearning to go to sea. Furthermore I feel sure that you're subsequent advancement would have met with his full approval. You might also be interested to learn that, at the time, he was the holder of an M.B.E.(or similar decoration) for maritime service. An unassuming but likeable man.
> 
> Before I forget, Roy, thank you also for uploading the 'Ships List' pertaining to G.S.N.C., it will serve as a handy reference.
> 
> ....Roger


Hi Roger,

It is indeed a small World! I have a few old black and white photos taken on board and if I can find them I will post them in my Gallery.

A fine collection of old photos and memories of the "Summer Boats" has been published in a number of volumes by Andrew Gladwell. They are published by Amberley Publishing, one of them is called" London's Pleasure Steamers" and has an ISBN 978-1-4456-4158-4. I expect they can be bought through Amazon.

I also still have the booklet sold on board, "What's What in Shipping."

Regards,

Roy.


----------



## Runrig

Don't forget the full history of the company, "Birds of the Sea". Detailed history and superb photographs. Sure to bring back many memories.
Available here: https://www.coastalshipping.co.uk/c...1902953328.html?search_query=birds+&results=2

And currently (late October 2017) available on very special offer - reduced from £15 to £5.


----------



## Clifford Cocker

*My time with Gsnc*

My first voyage with GSNC was on the Queen of the Channel September 2nd 1939 with a few other thousand children being evacuated from London to the East Coast, I ended up in Felixstowe!
My next voyage was july 1956 on the maiden voyage of the Woodlark to Oporto as 2nd Engineer till October 56 when I took leave to move house, then the Hirondelle as 2nd Engineer (and Chief Freezer) till January 1957 when we started a family.Then quite a few years ashore until 1974 when I joined Bank Line leaving as chief Engineer leaving on redundancy February 1987.
I sailed with a Captain G W Kelly,he reckoned taht the 3 best pilots on the Thames were Nixon, Hickson and Sayward (I think that was their name) they were the ship chandlers and suppliers of spirits! nhis father was Master of Pilots at Gravesend


----------



## David Williams

*Lapwing*

Does anyone have a photo of the LAPWING
passing the Liver Buildings in Liverpool ?.
Dave Williams


----------



## price

RogertheLodger said:


> Hi Mervyn,
> 
> Just wondered if you know exactly when it was you sailed on the 'Laverock' as we may have been shipmates. I was an A.B. on 'Laverock' during the early summer of '62. Capt.Taffy Howell was master at the time. Did a couple of trips down to Italy (including Lipari for pumice).
> 
> ..regards, Roger


I can remember the Laverock, striking the bridge below Oporto on the north side, she had sustained extensive bow damage, I think that the cause could well have been the floods on the Duoro which were quite common at the time. I was in the Lucian at the time, probably Sept. or Oct. 1963


----------



## Sovboy

Dartskipper said:


> The chap in charge of the teas and coffees in the deck saloon lived near my first home in Ilford. I can't remember his name now.


Dave Baker


----------



## Dartskipper

Sovboy said:


> Dave Baker


Thanks for that Sovboy.


----------



## Ed Russell

Dartskipper said:


> Thanks for that Sovboy.


jJoined the Grebe for a couple of months. Didn't like it so joined Mac Andrerw's Pozerica instead. Then to UBC.


----------

